# Science diet VS blue buffalo



## Leila & Wilber mommy

So I Change Leila and Wilber food from science diet to blue buffalo after reading from many of you that blue buffalo is the best. Now this girl who works at Pet land told me that blue buffalo is not for Maltese and that it could really harm them and that science diet is better. 

Please give me your opinions. I need to restock on food and I want to know what to go for. 

Thank aunties!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme

'Better' is relative when it comes to dog food. The 'better' brand is the one your dog does well on. I'm sure, the representative was referring to the fact that most blue buffalo flavors, lines, whatever, are higher in protein. There is much debate over the effects of high protein on dogs, small dogs in particular. There is even much debate on this board about what protein level you should be around, some think low 20s, others are comfortable with 30ish, and others still, don't think it matters as long as you are feeding a high quality food.

Personally, I don't think Blue Buffalo is as great as the hype that surrounds it. I don't think it's a bad food, but, I would not consider it 'the best'. When feeding a food, I try to find something that is made in the USA, and who's ingredients are USA sourced-that's not always easy to find. (Or rather, I dig to try to make sure it's not made in china) I also look at their track record-(recalls) and their customer service. 

I also don't think Science Diet is as terrible as all the websites and 'feed kibble with more meat' people try to make it. Besides, they are going to better ingredients, which I think is live currently. 1. If we want to feed a more natural diet, we should not be feeding kibble, we should be feeding fresh foods. 2. there was a big fuss about science diet putting the patent on some kind of coating for their foods and everyone was flipping out because it contained something plastic-ish... well I hate to break it to everyone but our fruits and veggies we purchase at the grocery store is coated in a similar material-so again, if you want to feed a more natural or organic diet, it's not going to be found in kibble.

There is no easy answer. If you like blue, feed blue, if they did well on science diet and you like it, stick with it. 

I feed lots of stuff. We have a bag of fromm we are finishing-one of my dogs is sensitive to something in it so I have to buy limited ingredient foods now. We have acana limited ingredient, zignature (which is a fairly new brand), and I also feed honest kitchen which is a dehydrated mix.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Petland is a horrible store that purchases its puppies from puppy mills... why would you trust what they tell you?! :blink:

I have read that SD isn't that great, and that BB or Fromm are two of the better ones... I have bought SD before and also used BB but then switched my pups to Fromm gold and both love it and have great bowel movements with it :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7

The founder Of the organization that I received my service dog from FORBID me to feed him Science Diet even though they offered me a lift time of free dog food. She had a lot of issues with SD food. I feed Bella, my malt, BB Freedom and she does great on it.


I meant to say that SD offered me a free lifetime supply. I did have to turn them down.


----------



## dntdelay

So which is better Fromm or Blue Buffalo? I feed Jasmine Blue Buffalo; however, I am planning buying another bag and know I don't know what to buy? Does PetSmart sell Fromm?


----------



## CorkieYorkie

dntdelay said:


> So which is better Fromm or Blue Buffalo? I feed Jasmine Blue Buffalo; however, I am planning buying another bag and know I don't know what to buy? Does PetSmart sell Fromm?


I'm not sure which one is "better," from what I have read they are both very good quality dog foods. Personally, I would be fine with both, just see which one your dog likes better (and which one is better FOR him; special allergies, needs, etc.) :thumbsup:

We fed Ozzie BB for awhile but he would sort out the lifesource bits and not eat them which was a huge pain for us. Then Lisa came with a bag of Fromm gold and I think it was because we gave it to Ozzie by accident was how we found out he LOVED it! And no lifesource bits!! :chili:

The only problem with Fromm as opposed to BB is it is harder to come by. Petco doesn't sell it I don't think (it does sell BB), not sure about Petsmart. So if we run out of Fromm and aren't smart enough to stock up beforehand, we have to drive a bit farther to get some!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I feed both of ours (Snuggles and Chrissy) BB and am curious to know why that person that you referred to said those negative things about BB??? I have not been able to find Fromm in Petsmart nor Petco and will stick with BB. I am not sure whether or not Fromm can be purchased here in our area or not.


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy

The person who told me that BB was not good for Maltese is a worker at PetLand and a Maltese owner herself. She said that SD is better food for Maltese because BB has a lot of proteins N other condiments that are not for Maltese. I do t know what to do since my babies are only on survival bits. They are not eating as much as they used too. The play a lot. The sleep a lot and their valve movements are ok. So I want to get them something that the like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily12

I used to feed my pups BB but have recently switched to Fromm. You can look on the Fromm website and see if they have a location near you or you can order it online at Chewy.com


----------



## nwyant1946

I'm so confused. I have BB because it came with her. Fromm sounds great, but I have to order it. She's 2 1/2 and weighs right at 6 lbs. What flavor seems to be a particular favorite???


----------



## maggieh

I personally would not take advice from anyone who works at Petland on any subject related to the health and well being of a dog.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Just read the post that mentioned that there are things in BB that are not good for Maltese??? Well, so far so good, ours are doing very well on BB and will stick to that for them. And yes, the level of Protein is an issue for me since I do not want them to be on a food that has too much since it tends to put on weight. The Longevity that they are on is a lower protein that I am happy with.


----------

